# pDisk ????



## daffyb (19 Décembre 2001)

Hello !

Petite question qui me pourrit l'existance :
Normalement (sous linux, ça marche) avec pDisk on peut modifier sa table des partitions initialiser des partoches, en effacer, les recréer etc... et tout ça sur le disque de démarage ou autre. Ben chez moi (et chez les autres aussi) pDisk me dit que ma table est vérouillé et que je ne peux pas la modifier. Alors je fais comment, mis à part booter sous linux ?
Merci pour vos réponses !
Si personne ne sait, ben je ferai un feedback à Apple et toc !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Décembre 2001)

je ne sais pas vraiment, mais cela pourait venir du fait que le disque est monte, non?
c'est pas sur...
essaye la manip en bootant en single user, et sans faire le /sbin/mount -uw /

[21 décembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------

